

The Android Head of Philip K. Dick - krakensden
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/books/2012/06/philip_k_dick_robot_an_android_head_of_the_science_fiction_author_is_lost_forever_.html

======
vibrunazo
> and any AI that could mimic human consciousness is far in the future

Is it just me, or people who says these things gives you the impression they
have no clue what neither consciousness or AI is? These people seem to want
computers to mimic humans just for mimicking human's sake. They think they
want to see a computer "smarter than a human". But what they really want is
just a really complex fart app. We already have plenty of robots who do plenty
intellectual of tasks, even learning, much better than humans. But hey, they
don't really fart as realistically yet. So the singularity is still far away!

------
technomancy
Completely bungled the explanations of both the Uncanny Valley and the Turing
Test, but still managed to tell an entertaining story.

------
EwanG
As the article points out, they couldn't have picked a more appropriate role
model. Wonder how many times a day he gets asked if he dreams of Electric
Sheep though...

